# new here show off



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

new here and thought I would show some of work.








Thanks for looking 
John


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the site John. Nice looking call, what materials did you use? Do you sell them?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome. Nice work. Do you have a line of calls, price list?


----------



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

That call is spalted blue ash and elk horn tuned as a howler.
I do sell calls as I make them. I don't have any one style I use. There is a lot similarities in them, but for the most part no two are the same. I kinda like it that way. keeps things interesting. If you want a call from me tell what kind you want, howler, distress, squaller and out of what wood and I will build you one. For a squaller I try to keep them around $15 to $25. Distress and Howler I usaully get Between $20.00 and $50.00.
All my howlers have a 5\8 tone board and my distress have either a 3\4 or 1\2 tone board.
the ones with the 1\2 tone board are acrylic only. I call them the high speed series "after my 2 year old"
The others I don't have name for they go under Tree Dog Calls by John
I will post a couple later with price to give you an idea of my calls with a price.
Thanks John


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll be watching for your next post, 
Thanks


----------

